
10 common beginner mistakes in Python - oduvan
https://py.checkio.org/blog/10-common-beginner-mistakes-in-python/
======
flavio81
I think the part regarding scoping was well written, and there was a good
suggestion on not nesting if...then...else constructs needlessly.

------
aw3c2
That's quite low quality. They even call lists "arrays".

~~~
oduvan
fixed, thanks.

